# locs log



## toneloc (Oct 2, 2012)

alrite here it is a little overdue this is my first log it may be dry but id figure id better start to let everyone see how im doing or hear because i wont have any pics up till later

cycle started sept. 17 

doing 12 wks test e 500mg/wk
deca 10 wks at 200mg/wk
dbol 40mgs/4wks kickstrt
gear...pinn yea i kno jumped into it a little too soon mistake made i just figured i started it might as well go ahead and finish it up.


my stats at the start of my cycle were 26yo  5'11 172lbs bf?? not sure cant be too bad tho 

cycle history this being my third cycle first was test e 500mg/wk 10 wks 2nd was tren ace i believe at 8 wks/250 a week ....let see after coming to this site ive learned a lot of positive things and also that maybe my past judgements on this stuff shouldve been a little better but theres nothing i can do now except move forward and edumacate myself properly.

so to get back into this cycle as of now starting wk 3 i was weighing in at 185 on the dot and feeling pretty good gym was great i feel like i want to go everyday and never wana leave ..

ill try to keep this thing updated as much as possible and see if i can add pics up soon any question comments appreciated thanks


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice loc!!!  Def will be following


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

Bro you're my height, on cycle three and weigh 170 something. I'm gonna ride your ass raw about eating on this one. You are simply not eating enough... So get ready for my "help"

Nah, really I'll be positive though, but we'll get you shoveling groceries down that gullet like Herm does with cock.

Add some details each entry on what you're eating and when


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm Subbed, and brother, I would bump that deca to 400 min/wk if you have it.

Either way- eat clean but eat like a damn Ethiopian King .... most folks do NOT eat enough on a bulk. I would shoot for a MINIMUM of 550 more calories EVERY DAY than what you are currently eating. (3,500 calories equals about a pound.) 

Do it brother and tear that shit up!!
Vette


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 3, 2012)

I plan on doing same cycle at end of Nov.. from Wht I was told when I asked about the cycle I thing ur not going to b pinning enough.. think it was 600mg of test and 400 of Decca.. also make sure u have pct for this or could end up bad.. like I said I was told all this so I have no exp with this cycle just trying to help out.. def interested in seeing ur results tho.. gl..


----------



## Jada (Oct 3, 2012)

Following u! Diet is the key! Eat ur ass off! If I were u bump the Decca to 400


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice gain in 3 weeks.  Keep eating


----------



## toneloc (Oct 5, 2012)

pic ending week three


----------



## toneloc (Oct 5, 2012)

trying to post a couple more pics but it says ive exceeded my quota maybe im doin somethin wrong not sure...


quick update week 3 has been kind of stalemate diet is not going so well and feel like ive been sick past couple of days i wake up spittin up green shit feel like ive had a head cold past couple of days just feel shitty overall going thru a seperation rite now werent married but did have kids shit is weighin on me rite now but im just trying to stay strong and pull through its just another obstacle in life everybodys got them ... 

u guys take any type of meds to get rid of headcolds tired of waking up feeling like shit thanks...


----------



## toneloc (Oct 5, 2012)

and no pob im not whining about it ............bwahahahah lol


----------



## toneloc (Oct 5, 2012)

heres another one i think i  figured it out


----------



## toneloc (Oct 5, 2012)

..........................


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hang in there bro, we are here for u.   
I lost a GF the end of my first cycle and to be honest it pushed me sooooo much harder.  I was over weight at that time and loosing her from what she said " going to the gym to much" was it
I want hardcore diet and training mode and damn man, I'm a new person
And the kicker, she now lives with a new guy, and on her birthday wile her man was working I took her on my boat and fucked her haha.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hang in there bro, we are here for u.   
I lost a GF the end of my first cycle and to be honest it pushed me sooooo much harder.  I was over weight at that time and loosing her from what she said " going to the gym to much" was it
I want hardcore diet and training mode and damn man, I'm a new person
And the kicker, she now lives with a new guy, and on her birthday wile her man was working I took her on my boat and fucked her haha.


----------



## Jada (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey brother take it easy sorry to hear about ur situation.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2012)

toneloc said:


> trying to post a couple more pics but it says ive exceeded my quota maybe im doin somethin wrong not sure...
> 
> 
> quick update week 3 has been kind of stalemate diet is not going so well and feel like ive been sick past couple of days i wake up spittin up green shit feel like ive had a head cold past couple of days just feel shitty overall going thru a seperation rite now werent married but did have kids shit is weighin on me rite now but im just trying to stay strong and pull through its just another obstacle in life everybodys got them ...
> ...



When I went thru my divorce I kept training and everything but didn't really give a shit.  Then after a few weeks of not eating enough, shrinking and getting weaker, the depression got worse. So I snapped out of it so to speak. Got back on a strict regimen and it helped me get through it.  But... you need to keep some comfort foods in there. Even if its chocolate cake or something. Just have a little bit every day.

Otherwise, good luck with the separation.  Think of the kids when you two make decisions.  This will make or break them.


----------



## Jada (Oct 5, 2012)

I hate to see things like this happen especially when there r kids involved , I really hope that a solution can be made between u too for the sake of the kids. I've been through some rough times my self but all I think about is how I felt when my dad sat me on his lap at the age of 10 and told me he isn't going to be around. That shit fked me up till this day I swear even tho I speak to him once in a while and c him once a yr it ain't the same. I really hope things turn out well .


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear tht esp with kids.. I went thru it also but keep the training up its only thing tht can clear ur mind.. stay strong and hope it gets better for u..


----------



## toneloc (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry for no updates fellas .....ive stopped cycle i wasnt having anything good going on with the pinn gear and other shit going on in life so i stopped thats kinda where im at rite now i still hit the gym hard just wasnt having any good experience with the pinn and the other shit


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 29, 2012)

Have you entered PCT at least? You need to make sure your HPTA starts back up.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 29, 2012)

Ya def pct, looks like right pec is bigger than left?


----------

